# Atom AIO | Product Overview



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

_Looking for a refillable Cue pod? We have something better..._​






Fixed Airflow, and only one coil option the Atom is the perfect entry point to vaping. Clearo-like in operation, and Cue-like size the Atom is a no hassle free MTL device. Combining the Cue and Clearo 2 the small 14mm diameter and compact height makes for a very close approximation to a traditional cigarette, perfect proportions for a starting vaper, or someone looking for a stealth device. The highly efficient 0.5Ω coil makes the most out of the relatively small battery. It achieves this by being able to work at a constant voltage of only 1.85 V instead of 3.7 V. Top airflow which means there will be virtually no leakage. Perfect for beginners and as a stealthy backup MTL device. The Atom is a revitalised look at MTL vaping. The Matte Body follows our newest generation design direction, setting it apart from our competition as a modern alternative. A very convenient refill method, with a finely tuned MTL draw - The Atom becomes the Clearo 2 simplified for the modern first time vaper.

You can read more on the Atom Design philosophy in our Product Design Overview post here


*Technical Specifications:*




Product Size: Ø 14 x 115 mm
Material: Stainless Steel
Seals: 4 colour option Silicone
Glass: Borosilicate Glass (Replaceable)
Coating: Textured Physical Vapour Deposition (PVD) - (Slate Gray)
Coil Types/s: 0.5Ω Coil / Kanthal / Organic Cotton
Tank Volume: 1.2 ml
Battery capacity: 650 mAh
Output: 1.85 V Constant Output
Interface: Smart Button



*Coil:*
0.5Ω with Organic Cotton (MTL / Vertical l / Bottom Airflow)
Kanthal Wire (Surface Treated / Grade 1)
Screw in Chimney Coil design integrates the chimney reducing components to clean and service.






*Atom AIO Anatomy:*




.

*Refilling:*




The Atom AIO features a top fill system.
We recommend 8 - 18mg nicotine, 50VG:50PG liquids for the best MTL experience.

*To Refill:*

Hold the Atom AIO with the mouthpiece pointing up.
Unscrew the Mouth Piece from the Atomiser Head.
Fill the tank through the gap between the Tank glass and the Atomiser Head.
Replace and screw the Mouth Piece back on.



*Starterpack Contents:*
1x Atom AIO
1x Atom Coil (0.5 Ω)
1x Spare Seal Set (Spare Glass, Pink, Blue, Green Seals and Tank Cap seal)
1x USB cable
1x User Manual

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (21/8/18)

Will have to go check it out at my nearest Twisp store. I presume its at the stores already? Or jumping the gun. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

.....It should be at the Twisp stores already and i think some of the other vape stores on ecigssa have it as well

You could go to Vapour Mountain as well, as they have a few kits. Ask @Oupa for a bottle of his XXX in the mix ;-D

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/8/18)

Thanks a lot @HPBotha 
Will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/8/18)

@HPBotha the wattage output on that coil at 1.85V is roughly 6-7 Watts. Is the vape warm or cool and is there any ramp up at all?


----------



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> @HPBotha the wattage output on that coil at 1.85V is roughly 6-7 Watts. Is the vape warm or cool and is there any ramp up at all?




If you are familiar with an old school MTL, 1.2Ω at about 10-12w ... not warm, but decent vapour, but proper MTL flavour production.

It makes for a modern stand-in for a stealth pen.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## JohnG (22/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> If you are familiar with an old school MTL, 1.2Ω at about 10-12w ... not warm, but decent vapour, but proper MTL flavour production.
> 
> It makes for a modern stand-in for a stealth pen.


This seems great. I would love to get one to use with salts or 18mg juice for stealth vaping. @daniel craig please do a review on this mod if you get it. I would like to read up your thoughts on this pen vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/8/18)

JohnG said:


> This seems great. I would love to get one to use with salts or 18mg juice for stealth vaping. @daniel craig please do a review on this mod if you get it. I would like to read up your thoughts on this pen vape.


Looks close to the one discussed in this thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

Andre said:


> Looks close to the one discussed in this thread.


....but better quality of life ;-}

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/18)

This looks good @HPBotha 
Stealth 24mg tobacco for the win !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (22/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> ....but better quality of life ;-}


Good to hear. I love my Ecos. No pod device comes near.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

Andre said:


> Good to hear. I love my Ecos. No pod device comes near.


Will you be at the Vapecon? would be good to have you compare in hand! ... and to finally meet the OG Andre!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> Will you be at the Vapecon? would be good to have you compare in hand! ... and to finally meet the OG Andre!!!!


Unfortunately not.


----------



## daniel craig (22/8/18)

Andre said:


> Looks close to the one discussed in this thread.


Yeah they seem exact. Sounds like a good device.


----------



## daniel craig (22/8/18)

JohnG said:


> This seems great. I would love to get one to use with salts or 18mg juice for stealth vaping. @daniel craig please do a review on this mod if you get it. I would like to read up your thoughts on this pen vape.


I'm not sure I'll get one as yet. I would probably need to test it out because I'm not sure if I'll like the power output. If I do get, I'll be sure to do a write up on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

@HPBotha what would these retail for


----------



## HPBotha (24/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @HPBotha what would these retail for


As far as i know R400 ... we are upgrading our website, so i cannot send you a direct link, unfortunately.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> ....but better quality of life ;-}


Hi @HPBotha are these coils compatible? (with the Joyetech eGo AIO ECO)


----------



## HPBotha (24/8/18)

Pixstar said:


> Hi @HPBotha are these coils compatible? (with the Joyetech eGo AIO ECO)


I really am not sure - i know we did do some rework on the top cap and the battery - if that impacted the coil or not?? i do not have the design files with me to inspect, we will be at the Vapecon tomorrow, so drop by and try!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (24/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> I really am not sure - i know we did do some rework on the top cap and the battery - if that impacted the coil or not?? i do not have the design files with me to inspect, we will be at the Vapecon tomorrow, so drop by and try!!


Thanks for the reply, I'll pop by.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

@pickstar ,feedback pls bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @pickstar ,feedback pls bro


Will do bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (26/8/18)

For those who were wondering whether to get the Atom or not...... GET ONE!!! Absolute fantastic device for it's size  got one today and i must say, I own a few Twisp devices and out of all of them, this is the one with the best flavor nice loose MTL draw, and the included 0.5 ohm coil does a fantastic job  added to that it has NOT left my hand since i got it and only a quarter battery drained so stop wondering, hop over to the kiosk and grab one  good one @Twisp 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (26/8/18)

Tried a few puffs on these at vapecon and they are much better than the cue in terms of draw and flavour, and the fact that its refillable is just one big plus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> If you are familiar with an old school MTL, 1.2Ω at about 10-12w ... not warm, but decent vapour, but proper MTL flavour production.
> 
> It makes for a modern stand-in for a stealth pen.


Tested it out today. Felt a bit weak for my liking. Tried the ion as well and that one was fantastic  I think I liked the tight draw of the ATOM but the power of the Ion. The atom seemed to be a 'cool' vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisp (28/8/18)

Spongebob said:


> For those who were wondering whether to get the Atom or not...... GET ONE!!! Absolute fantastic device for it's size  got one today and i must say, I own a few Twisp devices and out of all of them, this is the one with the best flavor nice loose MTL draw, and the included 0.5 ohm coil does a fantastic job  added to that it has NOT left my hand since i got it and only a quarter battery drained so stop wondering, hop over to the kiosk and grab one  good one @Twisp
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the awesome feedback! We are stoked to hear your thoughts.  Enjoy and be sure to keep us updated with your experience.


----------



## Spongebob (29/8/18)

Ok? So as is the norm i always share the good and the bad so people can make informed decisions..... Yesterday, second tank full, i notice a burned taste refilled and primed the coil again, no joycoil burned in two tank fullsand i vape like a sane person and dont chain vape

So seeing as there is no spare coil in the kit i suspect it will lie in the back of a dark cupboard untill i decide if i want to spend money on new coils if they burn in 2 days???

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha (29/8/18)

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So as is the norm i always share the good and the bad so people can make informed decisions..... Yesterday, second tank full, i notice a burned taste refilled and primed the coil again, no joycoil burned in two tank fullsand i vape like a sane person and dont chain vape
> 
> So seeing as there is no spare coil in the kit i suspect it will lie in the back of a dark cupboard untill i decide if i want to spend money on new coils if they burn in 2 days???
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback. I have used the Atom with both 50/50 and 70/30 juices. The atom works with both, but excels with 50/50 juices. As a refillable pod stand in, the Atom, together with our 20ml juices work the best. I have not heard of burned coils in the Atom, but our support team tracks every call-in. I will forward your experience to them as well.

Thanks for letting us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/8/18)

I bought one of these. Just be careful guys, the paint is very thin and it chips and peels of very easily. 

I do still love it though, it's a great MTL device that that is easy and cheap to run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (29/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I have used the Atom with both 50/50 and 70/30 juices. The atom works with both, but excels with 50/50 juices. As a refillable pod stand in, the Atom, together with our 20ml juices work the best. I have not heard of burned coils in the Atom, but our support team tracks every call-in. I will forward your experience to them as well.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know.


Yes i only used Twisp juicesorange and litchi and pearvto but exact

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (25/11/18)

Tried it a few times and still prefere the cue above it.
Not bad just not adjustable and slightly under powered to my specs.


----------

